# Passenger Car Plans



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Does anyone have plans for Colorado style narrow gauge passenger cars?  I'm looking for general plans, nothing specific and i'm not worried about the plans scale either.  I'm just looking for basic plans so I can do some custom design work for my own railroad.  CADD or PDF plans would be great, but paper ones would work too.

Also, on the old forum someone posted a link for a book of buildings, can someone repost that for me?

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Everything you are looking for is here http://www.colong.com/category.html


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

How about the PDF's for the Carter Brothers coaches MasterClass right here on MLS.

archive.mylargescale.com/articles/masterclass/carterbros/cb-01.asp


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

Not onl;y passenger cars but some freight cars as well, are covered in the soft back book 'Slim Gauge Cars' from Carstens. The ISBN is 911875-72-0 to assist.

That has a representative set of plans in it covering a number of RR's.

The Carter Bros coaches are what I call 'California spec' - thay have small windows due to the sun there! The Colorado ones were a slight bit deeper in the height of the windows, reducing the depth of the letterboard.

Kits of these are available from Bronson Tate, at www.bronson-tate.com. Gopefully there ewill be a short Colorado Central coach from them soon; they do sell a CCRR long baggae car as well.

A good book on the D&RG coaches alone is from The Colrado Railroad Museum, and is their Rail Annual 25. The ISBN for that is 0-918654-75-0, and is a quite recent book.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

This site has some drawings of most of the D&RGW rolling stock. Scroll to the bottom of the page and you'll find specific car numbers for older passenger cars. This has been very helpful for me.
http://www.drgw.org/data/passenger/folios/index.htm

Good luck.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The Carter Bros coaches are what I call 'California spec' - thay have small windows due to the sun there! The Colorado ones were a slight bit deeper in the height of the windows, reducing the depth of the letterboard.

Geography had nothing to do with it, really. It was most likely customer preference or carbuilder practice at the time the cars were built. The Carter Bros. car is almost identical to similar cars built by Billmeyer and Smalls, Jackson and Sharp, and other carbuilders of the day that ran on railroads all over the country. The skylights (the windows between the main windows and letterboard) let more light in, and afforded a better view of the scenery--a perk I'm sure was appreciated by the D&RGW's passengers, but they weren't a hallmark of any one region or builder. 

There's a book (more of a collection of plans, really) that you can order from Caboose Hobbies called "Rio Grande Narrow Gauge Car Diagrams" which has drawings of the D&RGW's passenger equipment. I don't know how exhaustive it is in terms of covering all the D&RGW's equipment, but it's got probably a dozen or so different passenger car plans in there. The book also has plans for work equipment and freight equipment. Well worth the $7 price tag. 

Later, 

K


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Garden Railways Magazine has plans for what you are looking for. I know it has been a while, but their plan #55 from April 2002 has the plans for "1:20.3 scale narrow-gauge coach...found on the Waynesburg & Washington, the Ohio River & Western, and many other eastern narrow gauge railroads. The prototype was manufactured by Jackson & Sharp in the late 1800s."

I know these are eastern US, but you could modify the windows to a more western look from other pictures found in many places or just duplicate some major modelers look.

The plans are basic and you can add some parts for a neat model, from Ozark Miniatures.

Look at www.sidestreet.info to see other plans. They are very reasonable. 

Whoops, I see that one's not available anymore. Contact me off line.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank's guys, now i have some great info to get me started. Lucky for me I have 3d CADD access to aid me in my designs. I plan on having one full passenger train and a couple of extra stand in cars. 

Also thanks for the lesson on window size, that is something i didn't know.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a booki published by the Colorado Railroad Museum.  It is their Annual number 25.  This book has plans and photos of all the passenger equipment.


The title is "Rio Grande Narrow Gauge Varnish" by Herbert Danneman.


The book Kevin mentions covers all the Grande passenger equipment, narrow and standard gauges, old and modern.  It is folio drawings mostly and very general.


Hope this helps


----------

